# CPT code for Percutaneous removal of embolized watchman device



## jcurling (Jun 5, 2017)

Hello,
Need help with the CPT code for this procedure.  Is there a code or must I use an unlisted code?  The closest I could find was 37197 but not sure this is correct because device was retrieved from the aorta.

"Bilateral percutaneous access was gained to the bilateral groins with 18-gauge needle.* The wire in the right groin was exchanged for a 20-French 55 cm sheath and left side was exchanged for a 6 x 11 sheath.* A pigtail was brought to the ascending aorta and aortogram was done which demonstrated normal patent ascending aorta.* Patent arch vessels and a Watchman device at the level of left subclavian artery.* There was at that point nonocclusive.* From the bilateral sheath, 2 snares were placed and the distal structures were snared in 2 directions.* We were able to migrate this very minimally towards the level of the feet, however, we could not get this to come into our sheath.* As such from the right side, we put a Cook vascular retrieval device up through our sheath.* We were able to grab our distal strut, closed our __________ device and pulled the entire thing into our sheath.* This was removed in 1 piece."
Thanks.


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Jun 6, 2017)

jcurling said:


> Hello,
> Need help with the CPT code for this procedure.  Is there a code or must I use an unlisted code?  The closest I could find was 37197 but not sure this is correct because device was retrieved from the aorta.
> 
> "Bilateral percutaneous access was gained to the bilateral groins with 18-gauge needle.* The wire in the right groin was exchanged for a 20-French 55 cm sheath and left side was exchanged for a 6 x 11 sheath.* A pigtail was brought to the ascending aorta and aortogram was done which demonstrated normal patent ascending aorta.* Patent arch vessels and a Watchman device at the level of left subclavian artery.* There was at that point nonocclusive.* From the bilateral sheath, 2 snares were placed and the distal structures were snared in 2 directions.* We were able to migrate this very minimally towards the level of the feet, however, we could not get this to come into our sheath.* As such from the right side, we put a Cook vascular retrieval device up through our sheath.* We were able to grab our distal strut, closed our __________ device and pulled the entire thing into our sheath.* This was removed in 1 piece."
> Thanks.



The Watchman device is a foreign body, so 37197 would be he correct code.
HTH,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------

